# Assoziation / Komposition / Vererbung



## Jenni (1. Nov 2004)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?

Ich bräuchte kurze genau beschreibungen für die Begriffe:

-Assoziationen
-Kompositionen
-Vererbungen

Ich brauch das ganze für eine Arbeite und im Internet bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (2. Nov 2004)

Als Komposition bezeiczhnet man normalerweise die Konstruktion einer Klasse aus anderen Klassen, ohne diese jedoch zu vererben. Z.B. Konstruktion einer Klasse Haus aus den Objekten Wand und Dach.

Als Vererbung bezeichnet man die Ableitung einer (oder mehrerer) spezielleren aus einer allgemeineren Klasse. Z.B. aus der Klasse Säugetier werden die Klassen Hund und Katze abgeleitet. Ein Hund ist immer ein Säugetier, aber ein Säugetier ist nicht immer ein Hund. Ebenso ist eine abgeleitete Klasse immer durch die Klasse zu ersetzen, von der sie abgeleitet wurde, weil die "ist"-Beziehung "nach" oben auch hier gilt: ein String ist ein Object, aber ein Object ist kein String.

Assoziation ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht als spezieller Begriff der OOP bekannt.


----------



## bummerland (2. Nov 2004)

wir hatten das vor ner weile in der schule:
bei komposition und assoziation ist wie schon gesagt die Konstruktion einer Klasse aus anderen, ohne von denen zu erben. Bei der einen kann das Objekt ohne die in Beziehung zu ihm stehenden Objekte weiterexstieren (z.B. kann ein Lehrgang ohne Teilnehmer weiterexistieren), beim anderen nicht (Haus - Wände). Aber ich weiss nicht mehr, was nun was war. ???:L


----------



## CelikBlek (2. Nov 2004)

*Assoziation*:
Sie drückt das Verhältnis von zwei völlig selbständigen Objekten aus, die auf der gleichen Abstraktionsebene stehen und eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Sie können unter bestimmten Gesichtspunkten in eine lose Beziehung gebracht werden.

*Komposition*:
Ist eine starke Form der Aggregation, sie unterscheidet sich von der Aggregation durch 
- die Kardinalität an der Aggregatklasse darf nicht größer als eins
- die dynamische Semantik des Ganzen gilt auch für seine Teile

*Vererbung*:
Spricht für sich oder?
Klassen wie Motorrad, Automobil, Anhänger, LKW erben von Fahrzeug und haben somit auch die Eigenschaften von Fahrzeug. Fahrzeug aber nicht die Eigenschaften von den erbenden. Fahrzeug kennt seine erbenden nicht!


----------



## Jenni (3. Nov 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten, die helfen mir in der Arbeit morgen schon viel weiter :applaus:


----------



## CelikBlek (4. Nov 2004)

gern geschehen


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (4. Nov 2004)

Titel präzisiert.

Bitte zukünftig Boardregeln beachten:



> Aussagekräftige Titel verwenden! Es nervt nur, wenn ihr z. B. schreibt "Suche Hilfe". Eine gute kurze Beschreibung eures Problems hilft euch viel eher weiter.


http://www.java-forum.org/de/boardregeln.php


----------

